# Heater makes ya Thirsty



## meinerie (Oct 22, 2009)

Probably a dumb question, but one I don't have the answer to. When the heat is on, you get very thirsty in the 94 Sierra. This is the only vehicle that has ever done this to me and others... Any idea why and maybe a way to stop this from happening other then keeping plenty of water by your side...ussmileyflag


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

It's drying the air your breath. Try keeping a window cracked and use the vent to take in outside air. And keeping plenty of water by your side is a great idea anyway.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

If you're running the defroster, the air conditioner runs specifically to dry the air before it hits the windshield. If not then your air conditioner control may be stuck on.

Running lots of water through your body is healthy.


----------



## meinerie (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I am running the defroster but I have no ac


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Does it to me also


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Running lots of water through your body is healthy.[/QUOTE]

Actually it isn't, it's hard on your heart. As for the being thirsty, the only other thing to check would be a small exhaust leak


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1378763 said:


> Running lots of water through your body is healthy.
> 
> Actually it isn't, it's hard on your heart. As for the being thirsty, the only other thing to check would be a small exhaust leak


As opposed to coffee, soda, sports drinks, or energy drinks?

....


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Turn the heat down and keep the window cracked, (fresh air) helps. Also keep lot of water on hand, and don't forget to stepping out of the truck between job site helps. Thumbs Up


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

thinking outside the box here ...

could a leaking heater core make you thirsty? antifreeze is sweet smelling, and every car i drove with a leaky core would leave a distinct smell so strong you could taste it. 

perhaps your body is reacting to a sweet taste in the air and making you thirsty?

drinking lots of water is good, generally we all don't. of course, you can over-do anything. do a search on "water drunk" just for fun ....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

meborder;1378889 said:


> thinking outside the box here ...
> 
> could a leaking heater core make you thirsty? antifreeze is sweet smelling, and every car i drove with a leaky core would leave a distinct smell so strong you could taste it.
> 
> ...


Think you hit the nail 
I had a toyota was like that once the core was fix the thirsty feeling went away


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

If you dont drink so much beer before you go out you wont be so thirsty, lol


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

Your heater must be infected with Dos Equis..... "Stay Thirsty My Friends"


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

BORIS;1379242 said:


> If you dont drink so much beer before you go out you wont be so thirsty, lol


wouldn't that take about half the fun out of plowing!??!?

not sure i'm on board with that


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA NICHOLS LANDSCA 
Most of the equipment I heard of. But not Leo?
What brand is Leo? You have a website for Leo?

__________________
2002 Frieghliner FL70___ 10' Leo
2006 Chev CC Duramax___ 9' Hiniker Scoop
2007 Chev CC Duramax___ 9' Hiniker Scoop
2006 Dodge QC Cummins___ 8' Hiniker Straight
1999 Chev XC 7.4___ 8.5' Hiniker V
1997 Chev XC 6.5___8.5' Hiniker Straight
1996 Chev Dually/Dump 6.5___9' Leo
1990 Chev RC 5.7___9' Leo
2006 Cat 247B___ 8' Snow Bucket
2004 Cat 252B___ 10' Leo "Pusher" 85" Blower
1999 Bobcat 873___ 9' Snow Bucket
John Deere 624J (Rental)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

White Gardens;1378799 said:


> As opposed to coffee, soda, sports drinks, or energy drinks?
> 
> Was just saying too much isn't good for you it raises your blood volume which in turn raises your blood pressure, it's also hard on your kidneys


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

TomsSnowPlowING;1379454 said:


> NICHOLS LANDSCA NICHOLS LANDSCA
> Most of the equipment I heard of. But not Leo?
> What brand is Leo? You have a website for Leo?
> 
> They are made by Truck Utilities in St.Paul, MN They have a website but it sucks


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1379684 said:


> TomsSnowPlowING;1379454 said:
> 
> 
> > NICHOLS LANDSCA NICHOLS LANDSCA
> ...


----------



## meinerie (Oct 22, 2009)

meborder;1378889 said:


> thinking outside the box here ...
> 
> could a leaking heater core make you thirsty? antifreeze is sweet smelling, and every car i drove with a leaky core would leave a distinct smell so strong you could taste it.
> 
> ...


No Leaky heater core, but that is something that will make you thirsty that I didn't think of... This site is great, so many people are willing to help ya!! ussmileyflag


----------



## meinerie (Oct 22, 2009)

Pushin4U;1379377 said:


> Your heater must be infected with Dos Equis..... "Stay Thirsty My Friends"


Any hiccups I can blame on my drunk heater!!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

im never thirsty when i plow.....dunno what you mean???


----------

